# Thomas Russell and Son pocket watch



## Kenifboy (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for information with the purpose of getting a valuation of a pocket watch my mother in law has found at home.

I have included photos of all the distinctive markings on the watch.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers!










https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dnl4b3lnn41pxoo/AAAJCv4PcWepoWiO75eI-Oy9a?dl=0


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Very prolific seller, there are many of their watches still around. This is a very basic watch of no great value. Just stick it on ebay it will attain its correct price.


----------



## Kenifboy (Mar 28, 2016)

hartley353 said:


> Very prolific seller, there are many of their watches still around. This is a very basic watch of no great value. Just stick it on ebay it will attain its correct price.


 Cheers!


----------

